
Startups: beware of ‘A Passion for Development' when hiring - mcbontempi
http://www.darendavidtaylor.com/startups-beware-of-a-passion-for-development-when-hiring/
======
Piskvorrr
Passion ... such an _unfortunate_ word choice. Or perhaps not - perhaps this
tells more than meets the eye:
[http://www.thesaurus.com/browse/passion](http://www.thesaurus.com/browse/passion)

------
sharemywin
If your a me too company than I would say follow that advice. If your a tech
company that wants to attract the best your going to need to have a good
platform that stays update. good developers want to experiment and learn.

------
mcbontempi
yeah, many of the Synonyms ring true, fury... hahah.

